# blow off valves



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was wondering if anyone knew if i could just get blow off valves installed in the 1.6 or what do i need to have them if i didnt have turbo. i didnt know if you can only get them when you have turbo or just get them installed


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

If you don't have a turbo there is no need for a blow off valve.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe you should learn what a BOV does first before trying to put one on your car. Also try posting in a relavent forum, it doesn't belong here.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a joke right? I hope so.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh my goodness....I really hope its a joke.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE! 

ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I found one for you.*

This is the only way to make BOV work on nomally aspirated vehicles. 

http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/nightpager.html


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahahhahahahahha...... that is the funnyest SHIT i have ever heard.. thats sooo purree rice.. i mean the PUREST of the pure.. not only is it pretending something you have, and you dont have.. but its making it sound like something you dont have.. might as well get a spool up sound too.. "whhhhhhhiiiirrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllll" "PSHSHSHHHHSSSSSHHHHHHHH"


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hahah thats some pretty ricey stuff. is there anywhere i can also pick up an LED muffler tip? that would amke for some serious horsepwoer together with my "blow-goats" valve


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*you got me...*

well guys you did get me on that one...i just heard about them but wasnt really sure what they need so ill check my info before posting....lol....newbie mistake...but nice research with the audio blow off valve...haha


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

"wasnt sure how they worked" my fault for the typo above


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

hey samo isnt there a 2 week wait for noobs to post so they cant do shit like this?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

blair, do you wanna talk about cars on this site? or do you just feel like trash talking the newbies mistakes. i admitted i was wrong so try posting a question or an answer for someone instead of useless comments like that...thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't mean to be hard on 'ya, Blu200SX, but that's pretty funny stuff. There was a time when we were all newbies  .


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

blairellis said:


> *hey samo isnt there a 2 week wait for noobs to post so they cant do shit like this? *


No


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Here... just look REALLY hard at my BOV and imagine it under YOUR hood...

Might work


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm, u might wanna consider adding boost fluid first 

check out our blowoff valve http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/Curtis's_Z/CurtsCar3.jpg


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: I found one for you.*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *This is the only way to make BOV work on nomally aspirated vehicles.
> 
> http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/nightpager.html *


I bet thats what they used on the Fast and the Furious eclipse. Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha... Its all about the Psuedo-Boost!!!


BTW, NIce EF ride you got there SE-R Kid


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

im sure that car was turbocharged with a natural blow off valve, that car was a beast


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: you got me...*



Blu200SX said:


> *well guys you did get me on that one...i just heard about them but wasnt really sure what they need so ill check my info before posting....lol....newbie mistake...but nice research with the audio blow off valve...haha *


Don't worry about it... That's why you're here... to learn. Then pass your knowledge off to others..

Michael


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: I found one for you.*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *This is the only way to make BOV work on nomally aspirated vehicles.
> 
> http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/nightpager.html *


okay that's pretty funny... can you hook that up to an alarm?..lol...that and a exhaust pipe flame thrower with LED and you'll be da bomb....lol


----------

